# Eddie Testa's 6 Day / 1932 Olypmic Track Bicycle!



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, I did find this bicycle from a gentleman who now lives in LA in Eddie's home after he passed. Eddies daughter sold the bike to the gentleman moving in and he Sold it to me. I am slowly Restoring this Bicycle, Not all of the parts and pieces are pictured. Oscar Egg dropouts, Oscar egg stem, Reynols tubing. Built by Frank Testa, Eddie's brother who raced Tandem in the Olympics. Here's a Cool interview with Eddie about the 1932 Olympic Games. http://library.la84.org/6oic/OralHistory/OHTesta.pdf


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 17, 2015)

Omg that's sweet.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Aug 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------

